# Have didi stopped signing up new drivers around Australia



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Adelaide appears to be the only city where didi are signing up new drivers if the referrals page is any indicator.







$100 for every new driver successfully referred to didi in the city of churches.

When you browse the other cities around Australia where didi operate it paints a different picture as you can see below..

QLD




















VIC














NSW














WA








Does this mean didi aren't signing up new drivers anymore even if it's only temporarily while society tries to get through the current pandemic?

On the other hand I still see uber advertising for new drivers and uber have far more drivers than didi so it wouldn't make sense from a business perspective for didi to stop signing up new drivers while uber continue to do so.

uber wait times for pax are already far lower than didi wait times for pax as it is.


----------

